# Sin sonido a veces en el vlc, reiniciando se arregla...

## HitMaker

Muy buenas, a veces en el vlc me deja de funcionar el sonido junto con el flash que le pasa lo mismo y se queda mudo, aunque con el dragonplayer me funciona, el amarok2 funciona....

En el VLC me sale esto:

 *Quote:*   

> ALSA lib pcm_dmix.c:1008:(snd_pcm_dmix_open) unable to open slave
> 
> ALSA lib pcm_dmix.c:1008:(snd_pcm_dmix_open) unable to open slave
> 
> [0xe05bf8] main audio output error: couldn't find a filter for the conversion
> ...

 

El usuario está dentro del grupo audio y suele funcionar sin problemas, pero a veces me ocurre eso y me toca reiniciar.

Alguna idea de que puede ser?

----------

## HitMaker

Y otra cosa que me tiene mosca, es por qué algunos .mkv van bien con el vlc y otros van con parones contínuos, curiósamente aquellos .mkv que no se reproducen con el Dragonplayer, van perfectos con el VLC, y a la inversa (si en el DragonPlayer furulan con el vlc es un pase de diapositivas).

Lo del sonido que comento antes es aleatorio, ahora por ejemplo va todo, pero igual mañana me levanto y al haber dejado el PC encendido por la noche y luego ya no va, a saber  :Sad:  es totalmente aleatorio el tema  :Sad: 

----------

## natxoblogg

Hola, por lo que comentas del sonido es muuuu raro, ahi no puedo ayudarte pero con los mkv's, haz una prueba, abrelos con la opción  --mkv-preload-local-dir to false. 

Mirate más por esta web para ver si sacas algo en claro.

http://wiki.videolan.org/Matroska

----------

## ZaPa

Hola.

Posiblemente el sonido te deje de funcioar porque algún proceso (flash o algún reproductor o proceso) se queda ocupando el servidor de sonido (alsa). 

Cuando te quedes sin sonido prueba a abrir una terminal y reiniciar el servidor de sonido con:

```

/etc/init.d/alsasound restart

```

Con esto, se cerrarán TODAS las aplicaciones y/o procesos que esten en ese momento utilizando dicho servicio. Una vez hecho esto prueba de nuevo a reproducir audio aver si funciona.

Prueba y nos cuentas.

Saludos.

----------

## HitMaker

Se me olvidó comentar que eso lo he probado y no ayuda  :Sad: 

Alguna otra sugerencia ?   :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## gringo

por alguna razón alsa no puede :

 *Quote:*   

> ALSA lib pcm_dmix.c:1008:(snd_pcm_dmix_open) unable to open slave 

 

te pasa cada vez que cargas el sistema y si reincias el servicio se resuelve, no?

Si es asi a mi me dá que alsa tiene guardados algunos valores "raros" en algún lao y los carga cada vez que carga la máquina, lo que no entiendo es que no haga lo mismo cada vez que se carga el servicio ...

Si tienes un archivo .asounrc en el home de tu usuario, elimínalo o copialo en algún lao a modo de copia de seguridad. 

Para el servicio alsasound y mira si existe el archivo /var/lib/alsa/asound.state; si existe, elimínalo.

Además, en el archivo /etc/conf.d/alsa creo que se puede decir al demonio que guarde o no la configuración actual. Asegúrate de que está en no y luego reinicia el demonio. 

Si esto no ayuda, tienes algún "demonio de sonido" (esound o pulseaudio p.ej.) en ejecución en esa máquina ? 

Si es asi, igual vienen los tiros por ahí ...

suerte y saluetes

----------

## HitMaker

Por partes:

- No tengo pulseaudio ni esound  :Wink: , alsa "a pelo"

- Si me cargo el /var/lib/alsa/asound.state, es sólo cuando me falla o que me lo cargue ahora?  :Confused: 

- Lo de que guarde la configuración no había que dejarlo activado? (el restore on start lo tengo activado), lo desactivo finalmente?

La raro es que a veces va y otras veces de buenas a primeras deja de ir. Ahora parece ir todo pero de buenas a primeras podría dejar de funcionar, a saber.

Saludos

----------

## gringo

 *Quote:*   

> - No tengo pulseaudio ni esound , alsa "a pelo" 

 

bien hecho  :Wink: 

 *Quote:*   

> - Si me cargo el /var/lib/alsa/asound.state, es sólo cuando me falla o que me lo cargue ahora?

 

no estoy seguro de esto pero en ese archivo creo que se almacena la información cuando se le dice a alsasound que la guarde.

Mi teoria es que igual hay algo que no está bien con ese archivo, pero si dices que es algo que pasa de manera completamente aleatoria ... no tengo ni idea la verdad. Igual vale la pena actualizar alsa y el kernel ...

saluetes

----------

## HitMaker

Pues nada, a ver, otra vez sin sonido, el flash de repente ha dejado de tener sonido y ahora el vlc me da el error que posteo más arriba.

He probado a reiniciar el servicio alsasound --> NADA

He eliminado el asound.state --> NADA

Alguna idea? 

Me ha parecido leer que puede ser un bug del kernel con los modulos? es posible? uso el 2.6.30 r5...

No quiero reiniciar, quiero ver si hay alguna solución  :Confused: 

----------

## HitMaker

http://8bit.minimal.net/post/84519133/gentoo-firefox-opera-flash-sound-24-hours

Tendrá que ver? Llevo 11 horas con el sistema iniciado...

----------

## gringo

 *Quote:*   

> Me ha parecido leer que puede ser un bug del kernel con los modulos?

 

prueba a ver, aunque igual es algo relacionado con el plugin flash ( sobre todo si sólo te pasa cuando estás usando este software).

Tampoco me extrañaría que fuera algo relacionado con el flash dada la historia de este "maravilloso" software.

saluetes

----------

## HitMaker

Pero que hago, en vez de instalarlo via emerge lo meto a mano en la carpeta plugins de firefox como antaño?

----------

## luispa

Por si te ayuda, me he pasado mucho tiempo con alsa y pulseaudio con cosas raras pasandome de vez en cuando. Al final estudié a fondo alsa y llegué a una config estable. Lo he documentado aquí. 

Ojo que mi setup es el siguiente, uso baselayout2, udev, alsa y pulseaudio.

```
tarjeta audio ---\                             /------ aplicaciones nativas pulseaudio

                  --- alsa/udev --- pulseaudio 

webcam con mic --/     driver                  \------ alsa ----- aplicaciones nativas alsa

```

Sin embargo, todo lo que describo de alsa debería valerte para tu caso, o al menos te sirva para confirmar tu configuración. Importante que no uses mi "~/.asoundrc" que pongo en la parte final del artículo, porque es el que te une alsa con pulseaudio, y que obviamente no tengas nada de pulseaudio instalado (ni USE), si tu elección es no usarlo. 

Espero te sirva.

Luispa

----------

## HitMaker

Muchas gracias, me pongo a ello  :Wink: 

A ti el flash nunca te ha dado problemas de "acaparamiento" no?

EDIT: Bueno he estado viendolo, y apriori tengo todo bien, tenia ya bien el orden de las tarjetas y demás... pero mi fallo es de repente, algo muy raro.

Ahora me he cargao el flash, y a ver si mañana sigo con sonido

----------

## luispa

 *HitMaker wrote:*   

> Muchas gracias, me pongo a ello 
> 
> A ti el flash nunca te ha dado problemas de "acaparamiento" no?
> 
> EDIT: Bueno he estado viendolo, y apriori tengo todo bien, tenia ya bien el orden de las tarjetas y demás... pero mi fallo es de repente, algo muy raro.
> ...

 

El flash me va bien, ten en cuenta que estoy además con arquitectura 64bits, incluido el último plugin de Adobe (64). Funciona bien, aunque tampoco lo uso excesivamente para detectar un fallo similar al tuyo. 

Luis

----------

## HitMaker

Yo es que intuyo que es cosa del flash, y yo tb uso 64bits, aunque no cerrado a 64.

Ahora he quitado el plugin instalado y lo he metido a mano a ver que tal. Pero lo más mosqueante es que los sonidos "core", de KDE, funcionan perfectamente, son 3ros programas como VLC, flash y KMplayer que dejan de funcionar.

Pero amarok, dragonplayer y demás programas integrados en KDe que tiran del sistema de sonido de KDE (lo digo desde la ignorancia) funcionan siempre.

Saludos

----------

## HitMaker

Pues ya no sé que pensar: 

el Dmesg:

hda_codec: Unknown model for ALC883

Estará relacionado no?

Alguna solución?  :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## luispa

No es por desanimar... pero a mi me da algo similar y me funciona.

```
hda_codec: Unknown model for ALC889A, trying auto-probe from BIOS...

```

----------

## luispa

 *HitMaker wrote:*   

> Pero amarok, dragonplayer y demás programas integrados en KDe que tiran del sistema de sonido de KDE (lo digo desde la ignorancia) funcionan siempre.
> 
> Saludos

 

Usas algún sound server?. Me extraña esto que dices. Por el error original que pones al principio podría ser que algún otro programa este bloqueando (aleatoriamente o de vez en cuando) el acceso al driver o device de audio. 

Podría estar alguien usando OSS que a su vez usa /dev/dsp, o bien alguien usando /dev/dsp ? eso provoca que coja propiedad de la tarjeta y no la suelta. 

Luis

----------

## HitMaker

No, no uso ningun sound server que yo sepa. Creo que estoy empezando a hartarme del problema, nunca antes había tenido nada de esto  :Sad: 

----------

## luispa

KDE usa aRts. Este está basado en OSS o ALSA (usando emulación OSS). Hablo de memoria, que hace mucho tiempo que no trabajo con KDE...

La forma de trabajar que tenía era que pillaba el dispositivo de sonido para si mismo y no lo liberaba hasta pasados unos segundos de no uso. 

Podrían ir por ahí los tiros?. Una forma de probarlo es que te instales un Window Manager ligero y hagas pruebas de nuevo a ver si es un tema de KDE...

Edito... otra pregunta: ¿se mezcla el audio al ejecutar 2 aplicaciones con audio a la vez? por ejemplo ejecutar un par de aplays en diferentes shells más o menos a la vez 

```
 Ejemplo: 

  Term 1: aplay /usr/share/sounds/startup3.wav

  Term 2: aplay /usr/share/sounds/shutdown1.wav

```

Luis

----------

## HitMaker

PEro los sonidos de KDE van perfectos, eventos y sonidos del sistema, amarok, dragonplayer suenan perfectamente pero sonidos de aplicaciones 3ªs como vlc o kmplayer nada de nada  :Sad: 

Ahora pruebo eso de los dos wavs  :Wink: 

----------

## HitMaker

aplay /usr/share/sounds/KDE-Sys-Log-In.ogg

ALSA lib pcm_dmix.c:1008:(snd_pcm_dmix_open) unable to open slave

aplay: main:608: audio open error: No existe el fichero o el directorio

 :Shocked:   :Laughing: 

----------

## HitMaker

Escuchando del amarok música, viendo una serie en el dragonplayer y los eventos con sonido perfecto  :Sad: 

----------

## luispa

Me dejas intrigado. 

Manda de tu usuario

```

cat $HOME/.asoundrc

```

Y como root: 

```

cat /etc/asound.conf

cat /etc/modprobe.d/alsa.conf

cat /proc/asound/cards

aplay -l

aplay -L

cat /proc/asound/oss/sndstat

tree /sys/class/sound

lsusb

lspci

lsof |grep -i snd

lsof | grep -i dsp

lsof | grep -i alsa

lsof | grep -i oss

ls -al /dev/snd

ls -al /dev/dsp*

```

Seguro que hay algo que se me olvida, pero para empezar...

Luis

----------

## HitMaker

Ya me funciona, metí pulse al sistema y ya no falla nunca.

No sé que sería la verdad   :Laughing:  Pero bueno  :Smile: 

Gracias por el interés  :Smile: 

----------

## luispa

Me alegro  :Smile: 

Luis

----------

